
Containers are a Lie - F_J_H
https://articles.microservices.com/containers-are-a-lie-2521afda1f81?imm_mid=0e9cf7&cmp=em-webops-na-na-newsltr_20161024
======
mobiuscog
I think this article misses the point of containers, by focusing on how
they're _currently_ implemented (and is a clickbait title anyway)

Sure, it alludes to the fact that they're an abtraction... but that _is_ the
point.

If a new implementation comes along, my container is still fine and running,
yet this article is completely out of date.

